# Let It Go In 2005



## Puddles (Feb 14, 2005)

by T. D. Jakes



There are people who can walk away from you. And hear me when I tell You this!

When people can walk away from you: let them walk.

I don't want you to try to talk another person into staying with you, loving you, calling you, caring about you, coming to see you, staying attached to you. I mean hang up the phone.

When people can walk away from you let them walk. Your destiny is never tied to anybody that left.

The bible said that, they came out from us that it might be made manifest that they were not for us.

For had they been of us, no doubt they would have continued with us. [1 John 2:19] People leave you because they are not joined to you. And if they are not joined to you, you can't make them stay. Let them go.

And it doesn't mean that they are a bad person it just means that their part in the story is over. And you've got to know when people's part in your story is over so that you don't keep trying to raise the dead. You've got to know when it's dead. You've got to know when it's over. 

Let me tell you something. I've got the gift of good-bye. It's the tenth spiritual gift, I believe in good-bye. It's not that I'm hateful, it's that I'm faithful, and I know whatever God means for me to have He'll give it to me. And if it takes too much sweat I don't need it.

Stop begging people to stay. Let them go!!

If you are holding on to something that doesn't belong to you and was never intended for your life, then you need to .LET IT GO!!!

If you are holding on to past hurts and pains ..LET IT GO!!! If someone can't treat you right, love you back, and see your worth...LET IT GO!!!

If someone has angered you ... LET IT GO!!!

If you are holding on to some thoughts of evil and revenge . LET IT GO!!!

If you are involved in a wrong relationship or addiction . LET IT GO!!!

If you are holding on to a job that no longer meets your needs or talents .... LET IT GO!!!

If you have a bad attitude...LET IT GO!!!

If there is a particular situation that you are so used to handling yourself and God is saying "take your hands off of it," then you need to... LET IT GO!!!

Let the past be the past. Forget the former things. GOD is doing a new thing for 2005!!! LET IT GO!!! Get Right or Get Left think about it, and then LET IT GO!!! "The Battle is the Lord's!"


----------



## Puddles (Feb 14, 2005)

Puddles said:
			
		

> For had they been of us, no doubt they would have continued with us. [1 John 2:19] People leave you because they are not joined to you. And if they are not joined to you, you can't make them stay. Let them go.
> 
> And it doesn't mean that they are a bad person it just means that their part in the story is over. And you've got to know when people's part in your story is over so that you don't keep trying to raise the dead. You've got to know when it's dead. You've got to know when it's over.




*So true....yet so hard for most of us to do. I learned to Let Go of a lot of dead weight years ago. And I'm a happier person for it.*


----------



## pebbles (Feb 14, 2005)

Puddles said:
			
		

> by T. D. Jakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lord, what a blessing!!  Somebody needed to read that! I think one of the most difficult things to do, particularly for women, is to let go of relationships that are no longer encouraging to us, whether it's friendships, romance, business partnerships, etc. There's a season for everything, and when it's over, we do need to recognize it and let it go. That was wonderful to read!

Thank-you, Puddles!


----------



## sithembile (Feb 14, 2005)

Butterfly7 sent this to me last year when I was going through a devastating break up, it was such a blessing!


----------



## Nyambura (Feb 14, 2005)

Puddles said:
			
		

> by T. D. Jakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is definitely a lesson in trust, faith, and myth-busting (i.e., trying to control situations/people that we don't, and never have had, control over. Thanks for posting this, Puddles.


----------



## Country gal (Feb 17, 2005)

I am carrying dead weight of my ex boyfriend. I know deep down that we probadly are better without each other but I can't let it go. When I keep myself busy I don't think about him. I had also gotten to a point where I didn't think about him as much. But I had a dream about him. then a family member menitoned she saw him looking much better and that he had lost weight. I started feeling resentful that he is easily moving on with his life without me, getting married all that stuff. I had said this weekend that God doesn't want me to be happy with someone so I might as well spend the rest of my life alone. I was being childish but I honestly felt that way. That maybe God just wants me to be alone and not fall in love again to get married.


----------



## lexi08 (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for posting this message it is very uplifting.  I recently had to end a friendship because after about 2 years I realized the relationship was draining me.   I realized this person was not respecting my privacy amoung other things.  I too was reluctant to end the friendship because I do not have many friends and I felt that I could fix this person.  In the end I feel much better and I do not feel guility because I did something that enhanced my life.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Feb 17, 2005)

sbaker said:
			
		

> I am carrying dead weight of my ex boyfriend. I know deep down that we probadly are better without each other but I can't let it go. When I keep myself busy I don't think about him. I had also gotten to a point where I didn't think about him as much. But I had a dream about him. then a family member menitoned she saw him looking much better and that he had lost weight. I started feeling resentful that he is easily moving on with his life without me, getting married all that stuff. I had said this weekend that God doesn't want me to be happy with someone so I might as well spend the rest of my life alone. I was being childish but I honestly felt that way. That maybe God just wants me to be alone and not fall in love again to get married.


  Sbaker we are in the same boat.  I have been reading this thread everyday since Puddles posted it.  I have my childs father that I cannot let go of.  We are not good for each other and all we do is argue.  My heart tells me that God has more in store for me if I just let go and let God.  Sbaker God wants all of us to be happy if you open the book of Genesis it tells us in 2:18 "and the Lord God said, It is not good that the man should be alone, I will make him an help meet for him".  It's all a matter of time when you will meet someone that will love you for you and meet your hearts desires.  I have met a Pastor that I am thinking of dating because I love his walk with God and I love the way he treats me and my daughter.  I know that I have to let go of the past to move forward in life.


----------



## pebbles (Feb 17, 2005)

sbaker said:
			
		

> I am carrying dead weight of my ex boyfriend. I know deep down that we probadly are better without each other but I can't let it go. When I keep myself busy I don't think about him. I had also gotten to a point where I didn't think about him as much. But I had a dream about him. then a family member menitoned she saw him looking much better and that he had lost weight. I started feeling resentful that he is easily moving on with his life without me, getting married all that stuff. I had said this weekend that God doesn't want me to be happy with someone so I might as well spend the rest of my life alone. I was being childish but I honestly felt that way. That maybe God just wants me to be alone and not fall in love again to get married.



I think we need to start a thread and discuss these issues from a Christian woman's perspective.

Sweetie, you have GOT to let it go. Until you do, you'll never be free to move forward, and you will be your own biggest hindrance to a worthwhile, lasting and loving relationship with a man God could send to you. Believe me when I tell you, I KNOW what it is to carry a torch for a man for YEARS, but if I knew then what I know now, I would have handled it all differently.

Let your ex go and lose weight, and get married, whatever. He's not for you, and don't let bitterness and anger eat away at you. He still has control over you. Shake him loose!

Believe me when I tell you, it's the devil that is telling you that God doesn't want you to be happy. It's the devil that's making you think that you'll never find someone to love you. He's a liar. Don't believe him! 

"You will keep him in perfect peace whose mind is stayed on you, because he trusts in you." Isaiah 26:3


----------



## pebbles (Feb 17, 2005)

Natasha2005 said:
			
		

> Sbaker we are in the same boat.  I have been reading this thread everyday since Puddles posted it.  I have my childs father that I cannot let go of.  We are not good for each other and all we do is argue.  My heart tells me that God has more in store for me if I just let go and let God.  Sbaker God wants all of us to be happy if you open the book of Genesis it tells us in 2:18 "and the Lord God said, It is not good that the man should be alone, I will make him an help meet for him".  It's all a matter of time when you will meet someone that will love you for you and meet your hearts desires.  I have met a Pastor that I am thinking of dating because I love his walk with God and I love the way he treats me and my daughter.  I know that I have to let go of the past to move forward in life.



Let the past go. God is getting ready to bring a blessing into your life the likes of which you have never seen. Don't let the past hold you back. I'm a single mother of two young boys.  Seven years ago, I made a commitment to myself and to God, that if I couldn't have what God has for me, I'd rather be alone. I'm sick of doing it my way. It doesn't work. Now, I focus on other things, like my children, my life, and my walk with Jesus. Everything has it's season. All we can do is trust Him.


----------



## sithembile (Feb 18, 2005)

Natasha and Sbaker

I know exactly how you feel. The only way that I was able to survive my breakup was by spending more time with God. Time doesn't heal, but spending time with God does. The more you empty yourself out to Him, seeking His will and just simply worshipping Him, the less room there is for negative thoughts and unclean spirits in your life. I'm not sure of your circumstances, but with me, I not only had to turn to God for comfort, but I had to repent in my heart, and acknowledge my sexual sin to Him, because my pain was a consequence of my sin. But He is merciful and He does heal. I would recommend watching Juanita Bynum's "No more sheets" sermon, it really ministered to me.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 18, 2005)

Ladies, never let a man set you back from moving forward. Just because you had a break up with a guy you wanted to be with doesnt mean God wants you to be alone.  There are other nice guys out there. The best thing to do is to let a guy come to you. Never run after a guy. Right now, I am broken up with my ex boyfriend and we happen to turn out to be very good friends which we started out being at first. We might be able to get back together or not. I still love my ex dearly but I might find someone else, who knows, only God does. So don't worry about what your past or future holds. Just live day by day.


----------



## lonesomedove (Feb 18, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Let the past go. God is getting ready to bring a blessing into your life the likes of which you have never seen. Don't let the past hold you back. I'm a single mother of two young boys.  Seven years ago, I made a commitment to myself and to God, that if I couldn't have what God has for me, I'd rather be alone. I'm sick of doing it my way. It doesn't work. Now, I focus on other things, like my children, my life, and my walk with Jesus. Everything has it's season. All we can do is trust Him.



Ditto Pebbles.  After being in a bad relationship with my child's father for 5 years, and then waiting hopelessly for 3 more years for him to come around, I finally got it. This is not what God had for me.  I was tired of being tired, and crying and heartbroken, I finally had enough.  I decided what I was doing surely wasn't working and begin to pray hard about being able to let him go.  It did not happen overnight, but very soon after that I woke up and had enough.  I have not looked back since.  Of course he has since decided he wants to be together, but I told him I will never go back.  God has something better for me, and if not then I will be happy alone.  I still pray daily for  God to have his way in my life and his will be done.  I begin to examine myself and my life and focus my attention on getting myself together as God would have it.  Since then (years later) I have begin dating a wonderful saved man, who is very strong in his relationship with the Lord.  I don't know what the future holds, but I do know now that God knows what he's doing, just trust him.  When one door closes another one opens.  I am so glad that I'm not the person that I used to be.  SBaker you can do it.  Let him go.  Pray for strength, wisdom and guidance in this situation and that God's will be done.  He will guide you through this.  I will pray for you as well.


----------



## pebbles (Feb 18, 2005)

lonesomedove said:
			
		

> Ditto Pebbles.  After being in a bad relationship with my child's father for 5 years, and then waiting hopelessly for 3 more years for him to come around, I finally got it. This is not what God had for me.  I was tired of being tired, and crying and heartbroken, I finally had enough.  I decided what I was doing surely wasn't working and begin to pray hard about being able to let him go.  It did not happen overnight, but very soon after that I woke up and had enough.  I have not looked back since.  Of course he has since decided he wants to be together, but I told him I will never go back.  God has something better for me, and if not then I will be happy alone.  I still pray daily for  God to have his way in my life and his will be done.  I begin to examine myself and my life and focus my attention on getting myself together as God would have it.  Since then (years later) I have begin dating a wonderful saved man, who is very strong in his relationship with the Lord.  I don't know what the future holds, but I do know now that God knows what he's doing, just trust him.  When one door closes another one opens.  I am so glad that I'm not the person that I used to be.  SBaker you can do it.  Let him go.  Pray for strength, wisdom and guidance in this situation and that God's will be done.  He will guide you through this.  I will pray for you as well.




How nice!! One of my fervent prayers this year is that the single, saved women of this forum will find the Godly men the Lord has for them. I've asked God to bless you all, and I know He's going to do it!


----------



## Country gal (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. I guess my mind knows what is right but the heart interferes.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 19, 2005)

Puddles,

Thank you so much for your posting.  It was right on time.  

I recently resigned from my job (thank you Jesus) and am going out on my own consulting.  God has been so good!  That very evening I made my decision I got a prospect and last week yet another client who has recommended me to two others.

But making the decision to leave took a lot of prayer.  My job has been one of the most demotivating experiences ever- I've had to deal with racial harassment (more than once), sexual harassment (from the company's legal counsel) as well as being passed over for more than one promotion (although I was the most qualified).  I have been holding on to a lot of anger for so long and thought it would do me in!!  

But, in the midst of all that darkness, God was still there.  I have made friends that I will have for life.  I have the skill sets to go out on my own, have won awards for my work and the faith of a mustard seed!!!!

So many people who are still there are miserable, see me happy and leaving and some are trying to steal my joy but our God won't let them.  One sermon that spoke to me said that we so often can get hung up on what's good for us when God wants what's GREAT for us.  There is nothing wrong with wanting the best possible life filled with love, joy and happiness and the key is to LET GO AND LET GOD!  

Take care,
G


----------



## MAHOGNEY329 (Feb 21, 2005)

I wanted to thank all of you for posting your experiences and your wonderful perspectives. I too have just gotten out of a long term relationship. My ex who I love with all my heart, had been cheating on me and got another woman pregnant. I recieved this TD Jakes prayer soon after I found out about everything. I try to be optimisstic and I know that everything happens for a reason, but I am truly heartbroken and I feel that I will never ever be the same. I know that there a worser things in life, but this thing has bsacially torn me apart. Thanks for posting this Puddles, it is great to know that someone understands.


----------



## Puddles (Feb 21, 2005)

[size=+1]You all are very welcome. I received this blessing from a friend of mine. It rang true as soon as I read it. So I knew there were some ladies here who could receive this blessing as well.

I know it's easier said than done to "Let It Go"....but with prayer and faith....Ladies it "is" possible. No....it won't happen overnight.....but standfast and trust in the Lord. It's all in His time...not ours.

One thing....I love about being a Christian is the love I have in sharing His word and helping others. 

I love you all and you are most definately in my prayers.[/size]


----------



## goldensensation (May 7, 2006)

It's 2006 but i needed to read this.


----------



## pearlygurl (Apr 24, 2010)

This is 5 years old but exactly what I needed to hear...bumping to help someone else!


----------

